# My Lucy is gone....



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

We helped our poor Lucy cross over the rainbow bridge on Monday. She had surgery in January to remove a tumor that was protruding from her anus. It turned out to be malignant, and after testing, came back as soft tissue sarcoma grade 2. We opted to not do radiation due to her advanced age (13). We saw a holistic vet and we had Lucy on Chinese Herbs, but sadly, about 2 weeks ago, we noticed some changes in her behavior, took her back to the vet, and he noticed that the cancer was back in her anus. She was just at the vet 3 or 4 weeks before for a check up and all looked fine. We took her home and waited to notice any signs of pain, discomfort, and then she started limping. Could have been totally unrelated, or could be the cancer metastasized to her bones. Once Lucy collapsed and couldn't walk any longer, we knew it was time. We had a wonderful Vet come to the house and sedate her here and euthanize. We wanted her to feel comfortable and happy at home (she hated going to the vet so much), and we wanted Boone to see what happened and hopefully process it. I held her head in my arms talking to her through the whole process. 

My angel....we are shattered. The sweetest girl. Boone is diabetic, and going blind. Lucy was his guide. He is lost without her. We all are. So that's it....from a 3 dog family...Losing Jax suddenly to a ruptured spleen from cancer (we had no idea) 18 months ago, and now Lucy. Boone is sick at home, blind and on insulin 2x a day. Such a sad sad time for us. I cry each time I think of her, which is multiple times throughout the day. Please keep us in your thoughts. RIP Lucy, until we meet again. I know Jax has met you and now you can both be play together until we join you one day. (7/26/08 to 06/07/21)


----------



## Casco (Jan 21, 2019)

What a sweet face. I'm so sorry that you're going through this. Of course you are crying; it is a huge loss and it will take some time to adjust. Almost nothing in this life is sadder than losing a beloved pet. They don't live long enough. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss ((hugs)).


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Lucy and your heartbreak. I'm sorry about Jax also. Hopefully, they are romping around together in heaven until they see you again. Prayers for y'all and prayers for Boone. I'm sure he must feel confused, but it's so good he has you to look after him. Big hug!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of your Lucy, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry. Lucy had such a beautiful sugar face and I can tell she lived a great long life with you and her brothers.


----------



## Oceanside (Mar 29, 2021)

So sorry for your loss. Nothing hurts more than the loss of a great pet.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

My deepest condolences for your loss of angel Lucy. Of course you are devastated and worried about Boone coping too. Sometimes it feels too much to bear, but we do, sadly and sorrowfully.
You will be strong for Boone. Be kind to yourself because the grieving is normal and natural. Surround yourself with understanding people.


----------



## Monica_K (Mar 3, 2021)

I’m so sorry ❤


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. Fly free Lucy.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I'm sorry to hear about Lucy. She looked like a sweet girl in your photo. I know she was well loved


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Lucy was such a beautiful special girl. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet Lucy.


----------



## MushyB (Oct 31, 2018)

I'm so, so sorry for your loss. Lucy looks like such a sweetheart. Sending peace for your hearts. 🐾💗


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your kind words. My days are filled with moments of tears when thoughts of Lucy enter my mind. My dreams have Lucy in them as well. Our main focus has been keeping Boone happy and trying to keep him a bit more busy. He seems lost without her, but at the same time he is tired and weak, and has difficulty getting up. 18 months ago he had a very large benign tumor removed from his side. Ever since, he has has some weakness in his rear legs. My husband is out getting some things at the pet store for him that are vision impaired friendly. Hoping he comes home with a couple of good new things. We are also thinking of getting him a marrow bone which might help make him happy as well. We very rarely have gotten these since this was the one time they would growl at each other, protecting their grand possession. Now, with only one, we don't need to worry about this any longer.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Jax's Mom said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind words. My days are filled with moments of tears when thoughts of Lucy enter my mind. My dreams have Lucy in them as well. Our main focus has been keeping Boone happy and trying to keep him a bit more busy. He seems lost without her, but at the same time he is tired and weak, and has difficulty getting up. 18 months ago he had a very large benign tumor removed from his side. Ever since, he has has some weakness in his rear legs. My husband is out getting some things at the pet store for him that are vision impaired friendly. Hoping he comes home with a couple of good new things. We are also thinking of getting him a marrow bone which might help make him happy as well. We very rarely have gotten these since this was the one time they would growl at each other, protecting their grand possession. Now, with only one, we don't need to worry about this any longer.


It's a hard journey for all of you, I hope with time your hearts will heal and you will find peace.


----------



## Visitador (Aug 12, 2011)

So sorry to read about your dear Lucy. May memory of your happy moments with her bring some consolation to your soul.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful Lucy.


----------



## A Golden to love (Mar 6, 2021)

Jax's Mom said:


> We helped our poor Lucy cross over the rainbow bridge on Monday. She had surgery in January to remove a tumor that was protruding from her anus. It turned out to be malignant, and after testing, came back as soft tissue sarcoma grade 2. We opted to not do radiation due to her advanced age (13). We saw a holistic vet and we had Lucy on Chinese Herbs, but sadly, about 2 weeks ago, we noticed some changes in her behavior, took her back to the vet, and he noticed that the cancer was back in her anus. She was just at the vet 3 or 4 weeks before for a check up and all looked fine. We took her home and waited to notice any signs of pain, discomfort, and then she started limping. Could have been totally unrelated, or could be the cancer metastasized to her bones. Once Lucy collapsed and couldn't walk any longer, we knew it was time. We had a wonderful Vet come to the house and sedate her here and euthanize. We wanted her to feel comfortable and happy at home (she hated going to the vet so much), and we wanted Boone to see what happened and hopefully process it. I held her head in my arms talking to her through the whole process.
> 
> My angel....we are shattered. The sweetest girl. Boone is diabetic, and going blind. Lucy was his guide. He is lost without her. We all are. So that's it....from a 3 dog family...Losing Jax suddenly to a ruptured spleen from cancer (we had no idea) 18 months ago, and now Lucy. Boone is sick at home, blind and on insulin 2x a day. Such a sad sad time for us. I cry each time I think of her, which is multiple times throughout the day. Please keep us in your thoughts. RIP Lucy, until we meet again. I know Jax has met you and now you can both be play together until we join you one day. (7/26/08 to 06/07/21)
> View attachment 883507


what a beautiful lady. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## ComeBackShane (Mar 20, 2021)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. That is the face of a sweet old girl that has lived a long wonderful life (we lost our 14 year-old girl a year ago). I hope you can find comfort in the knowledge that she'll always be a part of you.


----------



## Tkrosey (Jun 13, 2020)

Jax's Mom said:


> We helped our poor Lucy cross over the rainbow bridge on Monday. She had surgery in January to remove a tumor that was protruding from her anus. It turned out to be malignant, and after testing, came back as soft tissue sarcoma grade 2. We opted to not do radiation due to her advanced age (13). We saw a holistic vet and we had Lucy on Chinese Herbs, but sadly, about 2 weeks ago, we noticed some changes in her behavior, took her back to the vet, and he noticed that the cancer was back in her anus. She was just at the vet 3 or 4 weeks before for a check up and all looked fine. We took her home and waited to notice any signs of pain, discomfort, and then she started limping. Could have been totally unrelated, or could be the cancer metastasized to her bones. Once Lucy collapsed and couldn't walk any longer, we knew it was time. We had a wonderful Vet come to the house and sedate her here and euthanize. We wanted her to feel comfortable and happy at home (she hated going to the vet so much), and we wanted Boone to see what happened and hopefully process it. I held her head in my arms talking to her through the whole process.
> 
> My angel....we are shattered. The sweetest girl. Boone is diabetic, and going blind. Lucy was his guide. He is lost without her. We all are. So that's it....from a 3 dog family...Losing Jax suddenly to a ruptured spleen from cancer (we had no idea) 18 months ago, and now Lucy. Boone is sick at home, blind and on insulin 2x a day. Such a sad sad time for us. I cry each time I think of her, which is multiple times throughout the day. Please keep us in your thoughts. RIP Lucy, until we meet again. I know Jax has met you and now you can both be play together until we join you one day. (7/26/08 to 06/07/21)
> View attachment 883507


----------



## Orangefurhouse (Jul 3, 2019)

Jax's Mom said:


> We helped our poor Lucy cross over the rainbow bridge on Monday. She had surgery in January to remove a tumor that was protruding from her anus. It turned out to be malignant, and after testing, came back as soft tissue sarcoma grade 2. We opted to not do radiation due to her advanced age (13). We saw a holistic vet and we had Lucy on Chinese Herbs, but sadly, about 2 weeks ago, we noticed some changes in her behavior, took her back to the vet, and he noticed that the cancer was back in her anus. She was just at the vet 3 or 4 weeks before for a check up and all looked fine. We took her home and waited to notice any signs of pain, discomfort, and then she started limping. Could have been totally unrelated, or could be the cancer metastasized to her bones. Once Lucy collapsed and couldn't walk any longer, we knew it was time. We had a wonderful Vet come to the house and sedate her here and euthanize. We wanted her to feel comfortable and happy at home (she hated going to the vet so much), and we wanted Boone to see what happened and hopefully process it. I held her head in my arms talking to her through the whole process.
> 
> My angel....we are shattered. The sweetest girl. Boone is diabetic, and going blind. Lucy was his guide. He is lost without her. We all are. So that's it....from a 3 dog family...Losing Jax suddenly to a ruptured spleen from cancer (we had no idea) 18 months ago, and now Lucy. Boone is sick at home, blind and on insulin 2x a day. Such a sad sad time for us. I cry each time I think of her, which is multiple times throughout the day. Please keep us in your thoughts. RIP Lucy, until we meet again. I know Jax has met you and now you can both be play together until we join you one day. (7/26/08 to 06/07/21)
> View attachment 883507


----------



## Lindylou (Mar 16, 2021)

Jax's Mom said:


> We helped our poor Lucy cross over the rainbow bridge on Monday. She had surgery in January to remove a tumor that was protruding from her anus. It turned out to be malignant, and after testing, came back as soft tissue sarcoma grade 2. We opted to not do radiation due to her advanced age (13). We saw a holistic vet and we had Lucy on Chinese Herbs, but sadly, about 2 weeks ago, we noticed some changes in her behavior, took her back to the vet, and he noticed that the cancer was back in her anus. She was just at the vet 3 or 4 weeks before for a check up and all looked fine. We took her home and waited to notice any signs of pain, discomfort, and then she started limping. Could have been totally unrelated, or could be the cancer metastasized to her bones. Once Lucy collapsed and couldn't walk any longer, we knew it was time. We had a wonderful Vet come to the house and sedate her here and euthanize. We wanted her to feel comfortable and happy at home (she hated going to the vet so much), and we wanted Boone to see what happened and hopefully process it. I held her head in my arms talking to her through the whole process.
> 
> My angel....we are shattered. The sweetest girl. Boone is diabetic, and going blind. Lucy was his guide. He is lost without her. We all are. So that's it....from a 3 dog family...Losing Jax suddenly to a ruptured spleen from cancer (we had no idea) 18 months ago, and now Lucy. Boone is sick at home, blind and on insulin 2x a day. Such a sad sad time for us. I cry each time I think of her, which is multiple times throughout the day. Please keep us in your thoughts. RIP Lucy, until we meet again. I know Jax has met you and now you can both be play together until we join you one day. (7/26/08 to 06/07/21)
> View attachment 883507


I am so sorry for your loss.
What a beautiful picture of her 
She looks so sweet. My prayers are with you and your family ❤


----------



## Lucys mom (Jun 24, 2020)

Jax's Mom said:


> We helped our poor Lucy cross over the rainbow bridge on Monday. She had surgery in January to remove a tumor that was protruding from her anus. It turned out to be malignant, and after testing, came back as soft tissue sarcoma grade 2. We opted to not do radiation due to her advanced age (13). We saw a holistic vet and we had Lucy on Chinese Herbs, but sadly, about 2 weeks ago, we noticed some changes in her behavior, took her back to the vet, and he noticed that the cancer was back in her anus. She was just at the vet 3 or 4 weeks before for a check up and all looked fine. We took her home and waited to notice any signs of pain, discomfort, and then she started limping. Could have been totally unrelated, or could be the cancer metastasized to her bones. Once Lucy collapsed and couldn't walk any longer, we knew it was time. We had a wonderful Vet come to the house and sedate her here and euthanize. We wanted her to feel comfortable and happy at home (she hated going to the vet so much), and we wanted Boone to see what happened and hopefully process it. I held her head in my arms talking to her through the whole process.
> 
> My angel....we are shattered. The sweetest girl. Boone is diabetic, and going blind. Lucy was his guide. He is lost without her. We all are. So that's it....from a 3 dog family...Losing Jax suddenly to a ruptured spleen from cancer (we had no idea) 18 months ago, and now Lucy. Boone is sick at home, blind and on insulin 2x a day. Such a sad sad time for us. I cry each time I think of her, which is multiple times throughout the day. Please keep us in your thoughts. RIP Lucy, until we meet again. I know Jax has met you and now you can both be play together until we join you one day. (7/26/08 to 06/07/21)
> View attachment 883507


I’m so sorry 😞 for you loss. My LUCY passed a year ago exactly . For some reason the forum popped up your story- sending big hugs you way & I’m sure my Lucy greeted yours with lots of treats in puppy heaven ❤❤❤


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Lucys mom said:


> I’m so sorry 😞 for you loss. My LUCY passed a year ago exactly . For some reason the forum popped up your story- sending big hugs you way & I’m sure my Lucy greeted yours with lots of treats in puppy heaven ❤❤❤


Thank you for your kindness and Im sorry for your loss as well. We have been mourning Lucy ans my thought of her still turn to tears. We hvae been consuming with caring for our 1 remaining Golden, Boone. Its hard to believe that 2 1/2 years ago we had 3 under foot. Boone has diabetes, and his hind legs are weak. We have been taking him to aquatherapy to keep his legs moving since Im afraid once he stops being able to walk, his happiness wil be gone and we will have to say goodbye. Recently he was diagnosed with extremely high liver enzymes. The vet is afraid its a tumor in his liver, but we opted for palliative care even if it is, so no other testing will be done. We have him on a liver supplement in the hopes it will help, but he is slowing down and his appetite has decreased, which is super unusual for him. We are loving him up as much as possible.  To lose another will be so very hard, especially with an empty house.


----------



## A Golden to love (Mar 6, 2021)

Jax's Mom said:


> Thank you for your kindness and Im sorry for your loss as well. We have been mourning Lucy ans my thought of her still turn to tears. We hvae been consuming with caring for our 1 remaining Golden, Boone. Its hard to believe that 2 1/2 years ago we had 3 under foot. Boone has diabetes, and his hind legs are weak. We have been taking him to aquatherapy to keep his legs moving since Im afraid once he stops being able to walk, his happiness wil be gone and we will have to say goodbye. Recently he was diagnosed with extremely high liver enzymes. The vet is afraid its a tumor in his liver, but we opted for palliative care even if it is, so no other testing will be done. We have him on a liver supplement in the hopes it will help, but he is slowing down and his appetite has decreased, which is super unusual for him. We are loving him up as much as possible.  To lose another will be so very hard, especially with an empty house.


🙏


----------



## whemtp (Oct 18, 2009)

I am sorry to hear this. You have been through a lot with the loss of your dogs, Jax and Lucy in such a short time. Now you are dealing with your dog Boone who is sick. I lost my "Lucy" in December to lymphoma. I hope you can find comfort in the wonderful life you have provided your dogs. I can tell how much you love and care for them and I hope you will find happiness when you look back on all of the wonderful times you spent together.


----------

